

Look-and-Say Numbers featuring John Conway [video] - emmanueloga_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea7lJkEhytA

======
emmanueloga_
"The most stupidest problem you could conceivably imagine can lead to the most
complicated answer you could conceivably imagine."

"Somehow it was supposed to guess [the sequence] ... in the end he had to tell
me."

Reminds me of those IQ tests were you are supposed to guess the sequence. This
sole anecdote is not enough to invalidate the method, but gives me a hint
judging someone intelligence by having him complete number sequences (or
geometric ones for that matter) may not be that effective.

~~~
ygra
The fun thing about finite sequences is that you can find mathematical rules
for arbitrary continuations (in the simplest way with more or less explicit
ifs as (n mod i)) with no way of deciding what the right one is, except maybe
that less complicated ones are probably not the solution.

